# ûn ,petit ,problè)me ,avec ,mon, clavier, !!!



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Avril 2000)

Comme ,voûs ,pou^vez ,le ,remarqûer ,certaines ,toûches ,de ,mon ,clavier, (G3, d'origine)è, mélange ,ûn ,peû ,toûs, les, carat)ères... ,Aû ,secou^rd ,!!!

J%e, précise ,qû'aûcûn ,liquîde, n'a, été ,renversé ,sûr, les ,toûches...

à, l'aide ,!!
pit

config : Mac, OS ,9.0.4 ,sûr, G3 ,bleû


----------



## JackSim (27 Avril 2000)

MDR ! 

Depuis quand as-tu ce problème ? Installation d'un logiciel, mise à jour de MacOS,... ?

Dans le tableau de bord Frappe clavier, c'est bien le clavier Français qui est sélectionné ?

Essaie de réinstaller ton Système (clean install) ou en tous cas de démarrer sans les extensions pour voir si le problème est logiciel ou matériel.


------------------
*JackSim*
lede.ch


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Avril 2000)

aucune installation ni maj si jme souviens bien...

j'ai essayé de démarrer d'un zip avec un systeme minimal ainsi que du CD macos 9... pareil !

et ca se précise : le clavier semble fonctionner correctement sur un autre mac !

l'electronique USB de mon mac serait elle nase !!???

:-(((
pit

PS : je tape ce post avec un clavier ADB qui à l'air de marcher parfaitement... Etonnant, non !?


----------

